# Honey Creek!!?



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

I wanna fish too


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Sorry Mike, you can't fish...too much studying to do.......get your nose in the books brother.......

Really, after reading this thread, I'm completely confused....I thought if it were a navigatable stream, you could enter the banks from a floating device...In fact, a DNR person from the Plainwell office stated the right of passage is the width of a baby stroller.....WOW...this is too complicated for me...sorry to ramble....

Marc


----------



## discdrag (Jul 21, 2001)

dont worry gomer, nothing changed over vacation, you were a bad guy then too!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Adam, 
Your not a bad guy. Just seemed like you were harsh on ripsomlips. You never know on the net. Srry

How was your vacation?


----------



## pikedevil (Feb 11, 2003)

Gomer is an alright character....just paranoid bout losing our home waters.....U shouldn't posed bout private little streams like Honey anyways becuz few people know about it and if we tell the whole world then the stream will be overfished and the pristine spots we love will be trashed


----------

